# Price of Sites



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Just been looking to book a UK site for three nights from the 7th April for a motorhome, two adults + two children. In the area I was looking at, two Caravan Club sites wanted over £96.00, a private site £60.00 (and I know this site has good facilities), I can no longer afford to be a member of the club.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting ridiculous isn't it.

I paid £20 a night in North Wales to park my MH on a site whilst paying £30 a night for a budget B and B for my son and girlfriend just up the road. 

So I got a hosepipe, somewhere to empty my toilet and an 'extension' cable so I could watch TV.
They got a room by the beach, wi-fi, sky tv, a bar, shower room and a full english breakfast for ten quid a night more.

When all the sites start closing down in a couple of years because of dropping business are we supposed to sympathise?

How terribly British - expensive, loads of rules, lack of facilities, poor weather, uncompetitive.........

And they wonder why so many motorhomers cross the water to go to France. Dear oh dear.

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was going to cancel my cc membership but instead I added my son in law as a member for free.
They will use mh in uk more than me in the comming years when jnr arrives.
The last siite we used was in Sidmouth when I tried to retire three years ago.
Place was full of pensioners boasting how many sites they had visited, polishing their shiny new caravans. Put me right off retireing.

Dave p


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

sparky20006 said:


> Getting ridiculous isn't it.
> 
> I paid £20 a night in North Wales to park my MH on a site whilst paying £30 a night for a budget B and B for my son and girlfriend just up the road.
> 
> ...


Also two weeks after we where to go to Peterborough but the site was full, so we have a Hotel in the centre for just £10 more than the site would have been.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

CL sites or wild camping?

It would break my heart paying £20+ to park the van.

Must admit the appeal of touring in the UK just isnt that great for me anymore. There is a spot on the East yorks coast we love, Isle of Arran, Lake District if I can be bothered and thats it. Love Devon and Cornwall but its too far so might as well go over the channel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And to think for less than £200 each you could fly out to somewhere warm and sunny.
Dave p


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We hardly ever use the motorhome in Britain now, we simply can not afford the extortionate site fees. 
As stated the CC want £96 for 3 days, we never paid that much for 10 weeks of touring around Portugal recently.

When you work that out £32 per night for a patch of grass or hardstanding where you might just might use the toilet block and shower that is much more than the average person could rent his house out for.

£32 per night is £960 a month, in my part of the world the average 3 bedroomed semi in a nice area would only bring in £550 to £600 per month. 

It is about time the CC woke up and started to realise the average member is not some rich idiot they can fleece or perhaps they like to keep it that way for a select few.

RD


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

the CC seems to put a lot of effort into polling its members - god knows what feed back they are getting because the main issue for me as a CC member is the high cost of site fees. 
No doubt others will be along soon to wax lirical about the CC with its short grass and clean toilets, friendly wardens and uniformity. They'll also explain that the high price of land in the UK impacts on site fees etc etc 
I mainly tour abroad but when in the UK if using a club site its mainly the CC&C they are slightly cheaper especially with the over 60s discounts.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Like everything elese in the UK as soon as something looks as though it could be popular EVERYONE jumps on the bandwagon. Clubs are formed, associations set up, legislation put in place, taxes created and insurances inflated. It gets very dull.

I used to have a narrowboat.

Got bl00dy ridiculous just before I sold it. I reckoned it was costing me just shy of £3000 a year to keep it afloat before I even used it. (British waterways robbing me, greedy marina owners putting up charges ad-lib, insurance companies insisting on hull surveys for older boats the cost of which ran to around £800 for one hours work, the doing away of using red diesel..... it just goes on and on).

Nah. Sold it and bought the MH. Sadly with diesel going up at five times the rate of inflation, camp sites charging around a tenner a night to park up becoming very scarce (unless they have so few facilities I may as well wild camp) and vehicle insurances going through the roof I may have to reconsider this path of recreation as well.

If I use (properly, not for a night out) the MH three or four times a year then the rough pro rata costs are -

1. Insurance £80 (£320 divided by the four trips)
2. Diesel £80 (at least)
3, Site charges for the week £240 (Tell 'em you got a dog and an awning etc)
4. Food and 'expenses' £100
5. Sundries such as gas and consummables on the MH @ £20

So my 'cheap' DIY week away is now looking more like £520. 

I can get flights and an apartment with breakfast thrown in on the Costas for a week for the wife and me for that. And I haven't even factoed in the purchase price / depreciation yet.

Don't get me wrong I absolutley love getting away in the MH but it's such a shame that everything gets ruined in Britain it really is.

There's always someone called 'Nigel' in an office somewhere who specialises in destroying other people's fun either via their wallets, their taxes or under the guise of Health and Safety.

Let's face it we live on an island with over 3000 miles of coastline. When was the last time you found it easy to park on it for the night and look at the sea? Bet there was a sign, a fine or a barrier stopping you.

Paul


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave 

how did you add your son for free??

The cc wouldn't allow our son to use our van and membership unless he joined

Maybe we should add him if it's free

I agree the cost of sights is high but it is also expensive abroad if not using aires etc We found Italy and Austria expensive on campsites

prefer the CL sites

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And to think for less than £200 each you could fly out to somewhere warm and sunny.
> Dave p


Yep. I got a flght to Tenerife in January for £150 and free use of a five star apartment courtesy of a customer. Left Mrs D at home doing the books.  Still paying for that one. 

Thing is though. The CC sites are always full are they not? So they are popular.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We had to pay to put our daughter on.

Val


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cheshiregordon said:


> No doubt others will be along soon to wax lirical about the CC with its short grass and clean toilets, friendly wardens and uniformity. They'll also explain that the high price of land in the UK impacts on site fees etc etc


Yes Gordon, I'll wax lyrical about all those things you mention. We enjoy them no end. The facilities and service are consistently excellent . . .

. . . but so they bloody well should be at the prices they charge! 8O 8O

It hasn't been said in so many words, but this thread is really about value for money - and we certainly ain't getting it at 32 quid per night!!!

Dave


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow 32 quid a night!

Always sounds cheaper when you say per night doesn't it?

So.... for the 2 weeks with no 'extras' that'll be £420 plus diesel plus food.

I've just booked 2 weeks in a, (upmarket) Turkish 4 star apartment, 30 metres from the beach with flights and transfers and air con for £200 per person per week in high season.

Like I said earlier if I started having to part with £32 a night I'd add a tenner and get a cheap B&B nearby where some old duck knocks me a gut buster breakfast up all included.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

CC and C&CC are now ran as big businesses not there for us , I hope one day these clubs print out by individuals how much salaries they get and their expenses (Top Management I mean ), I know the wardens don't get high salaries 

Tony A


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> CL sites or wild camping?
> 
> It would break my heart paying £20+ to park the van.
> 
> Must admit the appeal of touring in the UK just isnt that great for me anymore. There is a spot on the East yorks coast we love, Isle of Arran, Lake District if I can be bothered and thats it. Love Devon and Cornwall but its too far so might as well go over the channel.


AND

On a site there is a good chance the view from where one is 'directed to park' will be obscured by other vans/reception/toilet blocks etc.

I can afford to pay 20 quid but I will only do it if I can pick where I park, which way I face, what time I arrive and depart etc.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Whilst there are people still prepared to pay the price, then there will always be sites only to willing to take the money. On the other hand, people cannot expect five star luxury for a fiver a night. Personally, I would prefer it if the UK had a network of aires / stellplatz, but we haven't so we have to live with the fact.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> Whilst there are people still prepared to pay the price, then there will always be sites only to willing to take the money. On the other hand, people cannot expect five star luxury for a fiver a night. Personally, I would prefer it if the UK had a network of aires / stellplatz, but we haven't so we have to live with the fact.


Yes but with around 4000 CL and CS sites starting at £3 they are definitely the next best thing.

I dont understand why more people dont use them. The one we were on in Flamborough at Christmas and New year we pretty much had to ourselves apart from the odd visitor. The Bridlington CC site down the road which no doubt was a lot more money was packed.

I bet they could put their prices up and they would still fill them. How many threads have we seen where people just cant get on them?


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Purchased our van last August and joined both CC & C&CC at the time, not a good idea and doubt if I will again. So far have used one CC site in Bury, a good one but not cheap all the other times tried but no spaces, fully booked by Tugger's who book up months and months ahead. Wild camping is the way to go in the UK. Last week I tried to get into a CC site in Bristol but it was fully booked again and that was for mid week in March a cold March at that but today looked and they have spaces and they can keep them..........
Spent 12 weeks in France and Spain mainly wild camping or on Aires so as I was going to Bristol I phone the local council about where was the best place to park a MH in the Clifton area of Bristol, the reply" I would not bring a MH into Bristol" and this was the man running parking in the city. He said he had never been asked about parking a MH before. Told him about Aires in France etc and he had never heard about them. Maybe if more of us asked parking officials about overnight parking they might and I think that's a mighty big MIGHT looking starting Aires that we all could make use of. 8)


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Just to add to the mood, I looked through the latest CC magazine today and there were 3 pages on Motorhomes and one of those was an Aauto-Sleeper add.
We are off to France next month, I will be staying on Aires and France Passion. All the money saved will go towards eating out


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in Weymouth and if I am going away for more than a week I reckon its cheaper to drive to Dover hop on the ferry and "aire" it than it is to pay the price of a site in the UK. 

I hadn't worked out the price on a per month basis for a CC site, costly isn't it  I appreciate that there is a fair cost involved in the purchase and upkeep of sites but I do question what I have to pay.

Any chance of someone from the CC responding here????


Look !!!! A flying pig :roll: :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ever seen a French Camping-Car on a CC site? I wonder why not!

CLs and CSs are great but even their prices are sometimes too expensive with too many facilities like EHU on all 5 pitches .

I travel solo quite a lot and frequently just need somewhere to park overnight (get there late and leave early) - a nice wildspot if I can find one but if not, nothing wrong with street parking - it's free and always has vacancies..


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The CC is getting ridiculous with prices that are out of touch,I have just checked what it would cost to attend their national rally at the end of May.

£117 for an electric pitch and £87 for 4 nights without electric 8O,that's for 2 adults only,children are extra as is the evening entertainment.......no thanks.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

They're certainly not a club anymore. It's a big business. What's the show charge for the car park at the NEC these days £30?? Mon dieu 8O


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Slightly tongue in cheek:*

We get all of our camping/caravanning sites free when we go out, we don't wild camp or use club sites (although we are members of both clubs)

As we are exhibitors at the shows we attend, we get free admission, free parking and a place for the trailer and at a couple of shows we get a contribution to our food as well 

All we have to do all day is sit in the sun and drink whatever we like, usually cooled water out of the fridge, but continental beer isn't bad, especially when it is free!

Some, like Little Casterton are very small, friendly shows and held at the end of the summer on a working farm. Others, like Nuenen are held just after the start of the season and held on a flat grass field outside town on an agricultural estate, and we stay up late on the Saturday running all the engines with lights on.

Bit different to a motorhome life, but we have most of the comforts if not quite all of the freedoms.

Peter


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> *Slightly tongue in cheek:*
> 
> We get all of our camping/caravanning sites free when we go out, we don't wild camp or use club sites (although we are members of both clubs)Peter


Why are you a member of both clubs then? 8O 8O 


listerdiesel said:


> *Slightly tongue in cheek:*
> As we are exhibitors at the shows we attend, we get free admission, free parking and a place for the trailer and at a couple of shows we get a contribution to our food as well
> Peter


There are a lot of exhibitionists on here as well. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazzer - That is taking us back to the "Nudefest" thread!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

One problem I have is why it costs more, the more people you have with you.

I have to pay for a pitch, I then have to pay extra for me, I then have to pay for my wife and on top of that I have to pay for every grandchild I take with me.

In France you pay for a pitch and that is it (usually).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> One problem I have is why it costs more, the more people you have with you.
> 
> I have to pay for a pitch, I then have to pay extra for me, I then have to pay for my wife and on top of that I have to pay for every grandchild I take with me.
> 
> In France you pay for a pitch and that is it (usually).


I dont think you can win with this old chestnut. Single travellers often complain about sites where they pay the same for as a family of five where its all priced inclusive and the large familys complain when its priced per person.

Surely its fairer to charge for what you use and how many of you there are. If I go on a site on my own I am going to use less water, probably less electric and less of the facilities than a family with 3 kids. I should pay less.

This is one reason I dont use sites though. I dont use the facilities. I prefer to use my own loo and shower, drink my own beer, eat my own food and if I want to go swimming I prefer a lake or river where I wont get told off for not wearing flipping speedos so £20-30 to essentially just park the van overnight and maybe use a bit of water seems excessive to me.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

You forgot to mention the charge for dogs on commercial sites, can be as much as £3 per dog 8O We have 2

I don't think it will be long before the CC & C&CC start charging also. 

It still doesn't stop those morally bankrupt owners who fail to pick up................ :twisted: 

Site fees are a small part of the reasons why we sold our van, although we did a lot of club rallies and cl's


----------



## Winz (May 1, 2005)

*Caravan Club*

I chucked in my membership just about 18 months ago and have to admit I've not missed it. It was becoming a bit "snooty" on some sites, and the only benefit seemed to be the CLs, but we hardly ever used them, so the decision was made. 
I can see that the big 2 are being run more as big businesses, and I didn't feel they were doing enough for me as a member. 
I kept the C&CC membership on as I have used their sites more, felt they offered better value, were more friendly, I was able to meet up with friends and relations who are tent campers and also have used their facilities for booking ferry crossings. However, unless we get more use from them this year it'll be the last. 
To a degree, it's a bit of a response to "rip-off Britain", with the cost of diesel going up incessantly, energy costs too, we need to consider carefully what we are going to spend our money on......


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Pollydoodle said:


> You forgot to mention the charge for dogs on commercial sites, can be as much as £3 per dog 8O We have 2
> 
> I don't think it will be long before the CC & C&CC start charging also.
> 
> ...


Good point.

We have 6 dogs, so that would be £18 per night just for them. I don't know why, they don't use the showers, toilets, laundry etc. All they want is a patch of grass to sniff. 8O

Both Clubs nominate a short muddy strip of ground as a 'Dog exercise area' and rip you off with an extra charge.

I retain the C&CC membership but only for the THS.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Ever seen a French Camping-Car on a CC site? I wonder why not!
> 
> CLs and CSs are great but even their prices are sometimes too expensive with too many facilities like EHU on all 5 pitches .
> 
> I travel solo quite a lot and frequently just need somewhere to park overnight (get there late and leave early) - a nice wildspot if I can find one but if not, nothing wrong with street parking - it's free and always has vacancies..


The CC are promoting cls heavily in their monthly magazine - the problem I've found is as the CC site fees increase the CL prices move correspondingly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I don't know why, they don't use the showers, toilets, laundry etc. All they want is a patch of grass to sniff. 8O


Neither do you, Ya Stink!!!

Not as much as that Pug though that you trained to guff in my face on command.

£18 is too cheap if you ask me!


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

All this reading is putting me off our visit to UK in June. I bought "brit Stops" and it looks like I will be using it 100% at this rate as well as a bit of wild camping........

Thank God I live in Spain were the MH is used at a fraction of the cost of doing it in the UK.....


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> *Slightly tongue in cheek:*
> 
> We get all of our camping/caravanning sites free when we go out, we don't wild camp or use club sites (although we are members of both clubs)
> 
> ...


Do you visit our little Transport Gala in East Carlton perchance?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Qnapper said:


> All this reading is putting me off our visit to UK in June. I bought "brit Stops" and it looks like I will be using it 100% at this rate as well as a bit of wild camping........


There's been lot of good sense spoken in this thread, and I too have decided to dump the CC and have just been to BritStops and joined.

British sites have gone very greedy, all I need is a place to park the van, I don't need piped music in the toliets.

Why on earth these cash strapped councils dont take advantage of the recession and allow motorhomes overnight parking on council run sites for a nominal fee I'll never know.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> Why on earth these cash strapped councils dont take advantage of the recession and allow motorhomes overnight parking on council run sites for a nominal fee I'll never know.


Probably because of the same reason they don't allow us to park on their empty town car parks overnight. They are to put it bluntly crackers and blinkered.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I know that for people taking a couple of children, or who want to go to the most popular sites in the height of the season, the outlay is probably huge. Apart from that though I don't recognise the kinds of nightly charges that people are mentioning.

Earlier this month we booked six nights in Abbey Wood for a total of £98.70, that's £16.45 per night. We've now booked Crystal Palace for 3 nights in May: £57.60, or £19.20 per night.

So, in an attempt to rack up really high nightly prices I looked up the costs on a site people say is always booked. Baltic Wharf would cost £19.30 a night for 2 adults at low season prices, and £23.10 if they took 2 children with them. In high season it would be £26.10 and £32.50 with 2 children.

Now I certainly wouldn't want to pay mid twenties or thirty something pounds for a night on a site, but being retired we have the luxury of being able to avoid school holidays. We have sometimes taken a granddaughter in the motorhome to visit cousins during the summer holidays, but we stop overnight en route at a Temporary Holiday Site, or a CL.

What I'm really trying to point out is that the extreme prices don't apply at all times and in all circumstances, and that there are other options available. It seems the people really badly affected by high prices will be those taking children in school holidays to the most popular sites. If I was in that situation I'd look at CLs, which are another Caravan Club option.


Chris


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> What I'm really trying to point out is that the extreme prices don't apply at all times and in all circumstances, and that there are other options available. It seems the people really badly affected by high prices will be those taking children in school holidays to the most popular sites. If I was in that situation I'd look at CLs, which are another Caravan Club option.
> Chris


It's a lot of money to stay on a patch of land when you have your own toilet, shower, and your own electricity.
WiFi is overpriced and the washing facilities (especially tumble dryers) are also over priced when they are working correctly. 

I shall in future when wanting a campsite, use CL's & CS's when in the UK
One CS last year charged £15 for the night, but I wont be going back. 
It would be nice to have the option of a pitch without EH on all sites.


----------



## brybach (Mar 29, 2013)

Just dont go to these sites,


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Biglol said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm really trying to point out is that the extreme prices don't apply at all times and in all circumstances, and that there are other options available. It seems the people really badly affected by high prices will be those taking children in school holidays to the most popular sites. If I was in that situation I'd look at CLs, which are another Caravan Club option.
> ...


Yes, there might be all sorts of reasons why people would prefer not to stay on a CC site, or any other site with full facilities, but I wanted to correct the impression that I thought was being given that prices of £30+ per night are typical.

Chris


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a bit bemused by this thread. Most complaints are about having to pay for site facilities that are not required. The answer is simple, don't stay on them, but if you do then of course the price is going to rise to cover the cost of providing these facilities. As far as the CC is concerned I have yet to find like-for-like sites that offer better all round value, in the UK or abroad. The odd one here and there yes, but not consistently.

We use a mixture of decent aires and campsites so the overall cost averages out fine as far as we are concerned.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Another black mark against the Clubs is their hostility to any kind of Aire system being allowed in the UK.

The 1960 Act pertaining to campsites will never get changed because they will lobby against it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we payed more out of season in Italy

Our first trip we struggled to find sostas, but our book turned out to be hopeless or our Italian did , or maybe
Wanting to visit Rome, Venice Etc we just needed to be near in order to leave the dog for a few hrs

on one site arriving in pitch dark with no one in sight we flatly refused to pay the amount asked for next morning, in my opinion it was closed but the gates left open

having said that overall with free places we broke even and had a great time and will return with a better Sosta guide

life is now expensive and we need to be careful not to judge campsites against the cost of aires

they are a business and need to make a profit , even the CL \CS

I'm sure none of us worked for nothing

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just had a word with the banker, she said it was about 500 euros inc electric for 8 weeks in Markadia Portugal, you go on the cheap winter tariff after 30 days.. And worth every penny, and the only camp site we use anywhere.

ray.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Paying silly money for nothing on sites was brought home to me earlier this year (end of summer).

We had paid £22 a night to stay on a site in Wales and booked for 3 nights. There were no showers and no swimming pool and the toilet was horribly basic (chain pull, barn door etc) no laundrette either. It was right on the beach and cycling distance to the town centre which is what made it attractive to us.

However our friends phoned and said they would be joining us. They couldn't get a pitch so they just parked up on the road right next to us on the other side of the fence. Traffic on it was virtually non existant.

Their mini break - Free. 

Mine - £66

I won't be paying there again.

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why I'm not fussed about UK Aires or worried about the price of sites. Why I enjoy being in the CC.

CL East Yorks coast £6 including your own Donkey









Famers Field Cornwall. Free but I bunged him £3.









CL Forest of Dean £3.50









CL Hayling Island. £6.50 inc EHU!!









All Mod cons. (well EHU) CL walking distance to Hawkshead in the Lake District £11.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well one would not want to pay much more for those views, which are partly blocked - by somebody's bloody great MH, would you? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Biglol said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisandJohn said:
> ...


The prices are £30+ if you want to take two children, because it is high season every time the kids can come with us.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Well one would not want to pay much more for those views, which are partly blocked - by somebody's bloody great MH, would you? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Don't blame me. Its Mrs D. She likes to catalogue every single spot we have stopped at in Hank. I Don't think there is a single place we have stayed where we Don't take a photo of the van parked up. Actually there is. The handful of places I have been on my own!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Biglol said:
> ...


Yes, I acknowledge that that is the problem. I was concerned though that the thread as a whole was creating the impression that in all circumstances the CC was the expensive option. I think it is a shame if people make a decision not to join the CC or C&CC because of gaining such impressions on here. There are, as has been mentioned, other benefits of membership such as CLs, and the cheaper prices out of season and for couples.

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think it's worth pointing out that the cc also provide a huge range of "great days out" vouchers such as two for the price of one at loads of attractions. You can easily save the membership fee in a year. 

For us if you couple that with the cl sites its a no brainer.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I agree the prices have gone up alot we are at the CC Club site Cirencester Park at the moment and its full so as long as they are selling pitches the prices will keep going up .

We are heading North in the morning , start new contract so we get our pitch for free .


Paul


----------

